# [GUIDE] Install MIUI to Nook Color Emmc (Internal Memory)



## wizard0f0s (Aug 17, 2011)

*Steps to installing MIUI on the Nook Color:*

I had a hard time finding a good guide to installing MIUI on the NC. After a few days of digging through multiple forums and posts, I managed to put enough information together to get it done. I had three NCs to setup for my kids (Christmas). The first one was the trial as I went through everything. The 2nd I did as I wrote these steps to make sure I wasn't missing anything.

If anyone knows of a faster / better / easier way, please let me know. I'll change the steps below and credit you with it.

-------------------

Note 1: I pulled these steps from multiple other threads and put them together here. I hope I've thanked everyone properly. If I missed anyone, please let me know and I will add you to the list.

Note 2: This assumes you are coming from the default Barnes & Noble OS. If you already have CWM installed, you should be able to just flash the MIUI install (format /system, /data, /cache, etc first of course).

-------------------

*Installation Steps:*

1) You need a bootable SD card with ClockworkMod installed. You can get the image file here (http://www.techerrat...1-eyeballer.zip).

1. Obtain the Clockwork file above.
2. Unzip the Clockwork file and flash the image to your SD card.​
1. In Linux, use dd. 
2. In Windows, I've seen recommendations for Image Writer which can be found here (https://launchpad.ne...32-image-writer).​
3. Eject the SD card, then reinsert it (you must do this to access the file system you just flashed to the card)​
2) Copy the MIUI zip (http://roms.miui.us) to the ClockworkMod bootable SD card.
3) Eject the SD card from your computer and insert into the NC.
4) Reboot the NC. You should now boot into ClockworkMod.
5) Format /system, /data, /cache. /Data takes a very long time. Just be patient.
6) Choose to install zip from sdcard. Browse to your MIUI zip and select it.
7) After MIUI has installed, wipe cache again (just to be on the safe side, don't know if you actually need to do this or not).
8) Select "Reboot Recovery" to exit ClockworkMod. When it starts to reboot, hold down the power button until the NC turns off.
9) Remove the SD Card. If you have 2 cards, keep this one for future use. If not, you will need to repartition and format the SD card (unless it is only a 1GB card, then you can just remove the files that are on it to free up the space).
10) Once you have your SD card ready, put it back in the NC and turn it on. You will now boot into MIUI.

-------------------------

Thanks go out to:
Bootable SD Card with ClockworkMod Instructions: cmstlist (original post here - http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=987735)
ClockworkMod for Bootable SD Card: eyeballer, cmstlist, DizzyDen, and kevank (list taken from http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=987735 as well)
Andmer and MIUI for the MIUI release for the NC.


----------

